# Timbren Load Stabilizers



## TRITONSNOWREM (Aug 4, 2001)

I Have a 1500 series Dodge extended cab and want to increase the load capacity in the front and rear. It was recomended to me that I add Timbren load stabilizers to my existing suspension. They replace the rubber overload bumpers that already exist. Has anyone used these?

Triton Snow Removal
Woodstock, Illinois


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

I have used them on several different trucks, and they work great.
What you have to remember is that they DO NOT INCREASE YOU LOAD CARRYING CAPACITY, they only help you carry loads with in gvw guidlines safer.
You can take mack truck springs and install them on top of your 1/2 ton rear axel, and you havent increased the load capacity one bit, you are still limited by the axel rating.
Dino


----------



## rick barnes (Oct 15, 2001)

*timbrens*

you can put these on, they have to we welded on to the mounts, they will keep the front & read from saging " BUT " you still stand a chance of overloading the axel weight. 
I have them on my 99 2500 now and my 96 1500 that i ended up having to have the front end rebuilt after 2 yrs of plowing.

I just don't thing the 1/2 tons are ready for snow from the factory. The front ends just don't have the axel wt.

Like I read, you can put springs off of a Mack on any truck, BUT you still have to look at the axel weight of that truck

READY TO PLOW

RICK


----------

